
18 Million for Recovery.gov 2.0 - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/07/09/18-million-recoverygov-20/
======
checkoutmygenes
sour grapes?

~~~
cjoh
No, not at all. I think the outrage over the price tag is a miscalculation.
All we see right now is "= 18MM" but what we don't see is what comes before
the = sign. THAT's the problem.

